# a girl cheated off all my tests in Spanish 101 last semester, and I said nothing.



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I took Spanish 101 for a summer semester, and this one girl who was very nice to me always looked at my paper and copied what I wrote onto her paper. I got a B in the class because I studied for hours every day. I didn't know what to do about this one girl. I wasn't sure if I should've told someone or not. She gave me her phone number and said thanks for letting me let her cheat, and I called her two weeks after class ended. She was rude to me on the phone and said she's not friends with people in Spanish class outside of Spanish class, which is rude. She told me I got a C and she deserved an F. What should I do? Is it too late now to report her? I feel like a complete moron not telling her to **** off when she cheated off of me, or moved to a different seat. Stupid SA!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aaah..my best friend sat behind me and copied my paper to 100% and she stood first and i stood second
its was insulting..she couldnt even pass the exam but she took that trophy which i deserved


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing you can do about it now really except take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^This. If you report her you'd probably get in trouble too. Though I'd love to see her get taken down.

Letting someone copy is just as bad as cheating, in my opinion. I hope you don't let it happen again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm surprised the risk of getting caught yourself all semester didn't cause you to move seats. Letting someone cheat not only messes with your own grade, it screws the curve for the whole class.

Edit: She did respond above me but deleted it.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

honestly in high school i couldv'e cared less if someone copied my paper because i did the same thing and didn't want to be a hypocrite


----------



## darkrider (Aug 13, 2012)

She played you for the for the fool you were. By chance do you have little or no friends? She probably took advantage of that by pretending o be your friend. Butter you up a bit and then just used to get good marks.

You shouldn't tell. It's already happened, it's in the past. In my school copying is the norm. Heck, a lot of people copy from me and sometimes I copy too if I don't know something. But that'll be for like one question out of all my exams. But still a lot of people copy from me and I don't care. They're only fooling themselves. Likewise, I only fool myself when I copy.​


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

This happened to me last semester by a girl who I sat next to and talked to (and who I thought was cute too). I continued to sit next to her until she started looking on my quizzes and tests. I thought to myself, I'm not going to associate myself with a cheater and moved seats for the rest of the semester. Her friends who sat on the other side of her also cheated too. Their grades months into the semester were identical... 87.23%... I looked on the class grade sheet.

In the future, just move seats. People may think it's rude, but it's the best thing to do. DON'T TURN HER IN, you both might get Fs for the entire class or, if really strict, expulsion.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> honestly in high school i couldv'e cared less if someone copied my paper because i did the same thing and didn't want to be a hypocrite


lol, same here.

anyway, if you feel uncomfortable by her action, tell her to do her paper by herself. or maybe stay away from her next time.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> honestly in high school i couldv'e cared less if someone copied my paper because i did the same thing and didn't want to be a hypocrite


 x2 lmao


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I still don't understand how people can cheat off of someone else without it being painfully obvious.. well, unless you two were elbow to elbow.

It's too late, besides you are an accomplice now. Next time alert the teacher somehow anonymously because you could be suspended as a co-conspirator!

Learn and grow. =)


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

tell her that you will report her if she doesn't sleep with you


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lizlis1991 said:


> I took Spanish 101 for a summer semester, and this one girl who was very nice to me always looked at my paper and copied what I wrote onto her paper. I got a B in the class because I studied for hours every day. I didn't know what to do about this one girl. I wasn't sure if I should've told someone or not. She gave me her phone number and said thanks for letting me let her cheat, and I called her two weeks after class ended. She was rude to me on the phone and said she's not friends with people in Spanish class outside of Spanish class, which is rude. She told me I got a C and she deserved an F. What should I do? Is it too late now to report her? I feel like a complete moron not telling her to **** off when she cheated off of me, or moved to a different seat. Stupid SA!


do it, report her, she should fail that ****


----------

